
A simple 3D shooter from scratch in a weekend - haqreu
https://github.com/ssloy/tinyraycaster
======
EduardoBautista
I had to carefully reread the title, having "school" and "shooter" in the
description probably isn't a good idea.

~~~
thestepafter
I just did the same thing! Glad to know I’m not alone.

